# What Color is Your Brain?



## fivepointcalvinist (Jun 15, 2006)

What Color is Your Brain?







GREEN:*At work or in school*: I work best by myself. I like to focus on my ideas until my desire for understanding is satisfied. I am easily bored if the subject holds no interest to me. Sometimes, it is hard for me to set priorities because so many things are of interest.
*With friends*: I may seem reserved. Although my thoughts and feelings run deep, I am uneasy with frequent displays of emotion. I enjoy people who are interesting and of high integrity.
*With family*: I am probably seen as a loner because I like a lot of private time to think. Sometimes, I find family activities boring and have difficulty following family rules that don't make sense to me. I show love by spending time with my family and sharing ideas and interests.


----------



## ~~Susita~~ (Jun 15, 2006)

ORANGE:*At work or in school*: I need to be "hands on": I like to play games, to compete, and to perform. I enjoy flexibility, changes of pace, and variety. I have difficulty with routine and structure. My favorite subjects are music, art, theatre, and crafts. I often excel in sports. I like solving problems in active ways and negotiating for what I want. I can be direct and like immediate results. 
*With friends:* Planning ahead bores me because I never know what I want to do until the moment arrives. I like to excite my friends with new and different things, places to go, and romantic moments.
*With family:* I need a lot of space and freedom. I want everyone to have fun. It is hard for me to follow rules, and I feel we should all just enjoy one another.

Take this quiz!


Quizilla | Join | Make a Quiz | More Quizzes | Grab Code


----------



## turmeric (Jun 15, 2006)

I always imagined my brain was a rather unpleasant grayish-pink, but that never bothered me because I know it's not meant to be seen, but this test says it's green. Fancy that!


----------



## Scott Bushey (Jun 15, 2006)

Green; the ads on the sides stumbled me slightly.............


----------



## Puritanhead (Jun 15, 2006)

My brain is grey... I don't need some stupid Internet quiz to tell me that.


----------



## caddy (Jun 15, 2006)

[Edited on 6-16-2006 by caddy]


----------



## Puddleglum (Jun 16, 2006)

Gold . . .


----------



## CalsFarmer (Jun 16, 2006)

green....


----------

